# Old Vintage Digital Samuel Talking 80s Lcd Wrist Watch



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

270246343376  :blink: :lol:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

OK, thats interesting, but flipping expensive


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

jeezus, that would have to do alot of "sweet" talking at that price !!!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I had a Nixon that spoke it was called a Dork. It was superb.  If you got it to speak at the right time it would abuse you and call you a dork, great fun


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

JonW said:


> I had a Nixon that spoke it was called a Dork. It was superb.  If you got it to speak at the right time it would abuse you and call you a dork, great fun


Ive got a wife like that.......

Costs a lot more in the long run though........


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

yeah and you cant really sell her on the forum when you tire of the abuse... hmmm


----------

